# Halfway done



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I finally got around to uploading the picture of the quilt! Here it is halfway done. I think it looks really good. Now I just need a photo imaging program to make a mirror image so I can see what the finishe product will look like, LOL.
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh my! Are those all itsy bitsy squares you've cut and pieced? YOu must have the patience of a saint! It's beautiful!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

They were not individual squares. This was all strip piecing. I'd try to explain how it was done but I have an uncanny ability to confuse people when I try to explain things, LOL

Heidi


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:baby04: It is lovely and like CJ said if you cut all those squares you really do have the patience of a saint,( just saw the last post) you still have the patience of a saint. It really is beautiful. :dance: 
bopeep


----------



## SheWoff (Sep 16, 2006)

It is a beautiful quilt!  Would love to see another photo when it is all done. Please?

She


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I know what strip piecing is... still, all those strips! You still have the patience of a saint! Those look like very small strips! I can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What beautiful work and the I love the hues of all the colors.
Is this for yourself? I'm not so sure I could part with something so labor intensive. 
I agree with the others, you are one patient quilter.

prairiegirl


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It's beautiful! Perfect colors!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I am making this quilt for my cousin for her graduation present. It will bw hard to part with, but I can't wait to see the look on her face when she sees it.
Heidi


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is a beautiful quilt! What is the name of it?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

its called a Trip Around the World or Sunshine and Shadows. There is the traditional which has fewer colors and bigger squares and the color splash which has more colors and smaller squares. I did the color splash so for the king size I needed 24 colors, and 2" strips
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I finally got to play around with the image a little. here is a rough idea of what the finished product will look like. I'm excited :dance: 








Heidi


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

all i can say is..... WOW!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - you sure are growing in your quilting..

I love this. She will also.

Then you'll have to make one for yourself.

Maybe even inspire me to make a total quilt top, and quilt.

Angie


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

I added this one to my "quilts I wanna make" file. I agree, your choice of colors is outstanding! Hope you finish soon (so we can see it finished, of course!!  )

Jean


----------

